# eingabefeld -> hintergrundfarbe



## cameeel (15. Januar 2005)

weis jemand wie ich in so einem Eingabefeld die Hintergrundfarbe definieren kann?


```
<input type="text" name="url">
```


----------



## Tobias Menzel (15. Januar 2005)

So:
	
	
	



```
<input type="text" name="url" style="background-color:#FF0000">
```

Gruß
.


----------



## cameeel (15. Januar 2005)

Danke funktioniert aber warum geht 


```
<input type="text" name="url" bgcolor="#0000ff">
```
 
 nicht ?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (15. Januar 2005)

Siehe hier: <input> - Attribute 

Gruß
.


----------

